# The Feedee Progress Thread: Girls



## simon_squarepants (Jun 5, 2007)

As far as I can tell there aren't any threads specifically for this so I thought I'd set one up. If you are a feedee or gainer who has gained recently, share the news here! 

I don't think there's enough focus on this in the weight board - the "erotic weight gain" part doesn't always come through. I've chosen to have two threads simply because that way there's no confusion LOL

Pics are obviously welcome but by no means required to post. Feedees, lets hear from you!!


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jun 5, 2007)

Here!  

Always on the search of the perfect feeder!
My weight gain has gone nicely. I did lose a little bit last year with my health issues but i got back on the right track and i have gained back what i lost plus a little more! If i had a feeder i could definitely put on some more! XO,Natasha


----------



## simon_squarepants (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow I haven't seen you in ages! Well done with the gain - mind you you always were a big girl


----------



## Gluben (Jun 6, 2007)

prettyssbbw said:


> Here!
> 
> Always on the search of the perfect feeder!
> My weight gain has gone nicely. I did lose a little bit last year with my health issues but i got back on the right track and i have gained back what i lost plus a little more! If i had a feeder i could definitely put on some more! XO,Natasha



I would so want to be your feeder. If only I didn't live in the UK. Still, I'm saving up for a trip to America, so who knows!


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 7, 2007)

You say "girls" in the title. Does that mean only girls can post here?

Im a wannabe feedee =( So far ive been doing it on my own, and ive put on a ton of weight. About to breach 300, woo!

South florida needs more feeders!


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 7, 2007)

There's a 'boys' one too...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23941


BigChaz said:


> You say "girls" in the title. Does that mean only girls can post here?
> 
> Im a wannabe feedee =( So far ive been doing it on my own, and ive put on a ton of weight. About to breach 300, woo!
> 
> South florida needs more feeders!


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 7, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> There's a 'boys' one too...
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23941



lets pretend that I saw that thread and posted in it


----------

